# Two 05' Altima questions...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post to the Nissan Forums, and I have two cars, an 05 Altima and an 86 Stanza Wagon.

My two 05 Altima questions are:

1. I've had issues which the engine starting rough if I previously started the car just to move it in or out of the garage and didn't let it run for a bit. The Nissan dealer told me it doesn't tolerate a short little start - stop like this. How long should it be run if I am just pulling it out of the garage? 1 min? ?

2. My read window is uneven. I don't know if this is normal for Altima's or a defect. It has a section where it compresses the light (like a carnival fun mirror) and if you view it through the rear view mirror and move up and down slightly you can see the objects crush vertically depending on where you view them through the glass. Is this normal? Do other Altima's have this issue?

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont know about the read window but whats probably happening with the rough idle is theres probably gas pooled in the cylinders from a very short and rich run from the engine being cold. thats my guess...


----------

